# mod



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

bump cmon guys


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I see yes and no as a choice. Where is "not a turds chance in a toilet bowl"?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> I see yes and no as a choice. Where is "not a turds chance in a toilet bowl"?


:O

I think were going to have to send his commie ass back to 
russia!


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

AHAHAH.. how bout an option that says..

- or the Mod's biatch?

ahahaha


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

or howabiout an option that says I AM REALLY REALLY GAY!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> or howabiout an option that says that ur all gay?


 trizzoll. I will take great pleasure in hitting the ban button on this one. With the way it seems to be going....it wont be long now!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

ahahhahahahahahahhaaha....


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

look at me im quivvering LOL


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

god, I please beg you Xenon to ban this bastard. He will never stop tormenting us.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

we have front row seats to a member self destructing....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

im watching.. .............


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

lol naww he wont ban me








im here to stay and im drunk


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> look at me im quivvering LOL


 oh sh*t, he's a "soldier"

don't ban him :laugh:

he's just


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This thread is sh*t and doesnt represent the people of Pfury but merely the the low life's who dont know how to control themselves.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> im here to stay and im drunk


 That excuse doesnt fly on this board.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> lol naww he wont ban me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 now this is a funny statement. This will be your last thread here troll. The community is sick of you.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

I need to get over myself


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

there's been TOO many lameass threads..............


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> f*ck all u u assholes


 AHAHA... he's mad now guys.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

goodbye heartless!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Enough of this

_*Xenon presses the ban button with about as much satisfaction as landing that first kiss from a girl youve had a crush on for years*_


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

AAHHAHA.... 
bye heartless....


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The maturity quotient just went up like 15 points.

-_-


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

b&


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

YESSSSSSSSSS, He's gone finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks xenon


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

What was he banned for


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thank you soo much Mike


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SiameseDream said:


> What was he banned for


 obviously someone who has not read the lounge in the past 2 months.

A more appropriate question would be, what took me so long?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

SiameseDream said:


> What was he banned for


 For being a hemmoroid in PFury's ass crack.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

about bloody time....














(and the crowd goes wild)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks mike!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think he should be a mod...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

now you see mike why it was so rewarding to keep kicking him out of the chat







the pfury lounge will be a much better place with out that colostomy bag overflowing in it


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

insobodination is a no no







bye you shouldnt drink if ya cant handle it like the guy who peed on his cat


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what a rubbish thread


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> what a rubbish thread


 I agree.


----------

